# Seattle Area Chiropractor/Cycling Recommendations?



## grnmasi (Aug 26, 2007)

Can anyone recommend (or the opposite) any good chiropractors in the Seattle area that would be good for lower back (potential uneven hips) problems that are also quite knowledgeable about cycling issues and such?

Thanks,
GreenMasi


----------



## microphage (Sep 21, 2008)

Why not go to a physical therapist that specializes in cycling? 

http://www.corporesanopt.com/

it seems like they were in the Seattle times as well a few years ago. 
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/pacificnw04092006/onfitness.html


----------



## grnmasi (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations. 
As for going to a physical therapist - I had been working with one extensively. Ultimately, she is the one who recommended I see a chiropractor (also recommended by a physician). In addition, the long-term problem and aggravating injury were unrelated to cycling. I will probably also go to a physical therapist that specializes in bike fitting, ultimately, but for now, I also need to get this jammed hip and snapping sounds resolved.

Still looking for chiropractor suggestions....


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

Dr. James Devine downtown is an awesome chiro and definitely someone you should consider. I haven't been in a while, but he is a cyclist himself and also a top-rate doc with great bedside manner. I think he used to work with as a chiro for the Seahawks, so he knows athletes. 

http://www.seattlechiropractor.com/


----------



## Andrewphillipf (Aug 11, 2009)

*Petett chiropractic in Renton*

Scott Petett is a very popular chiroprator and an avid rider. 4252772225.


----------



## RandoAndy (Aug 30, 2009)

I see Dr Chip at Emerald Chiropractic on Phinney Ridge. 206-335-7734. I have been cycling long distance since 1971. Dr Chip has loosened up things that never were. He does a great job for me. He is a cyclist himself and worked in bike shops in the 70s as well.

Good luck


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

A few months late... I hope the OP has found someone to help them out with their issues.

Anyway, I highly recommend Gentry McGrath at Montaland/McGrath Chiropractic in Bellevue. He's helped me tremendously. 

Cheers!


----------

